
Psilocybin-assisted group therapy for demoralization in long-term AIDS survivors - anythingnonidin
http://clinicaltrials.ucsf.edu/trial/NCT02950467
======
lightedman
I firmly believe that a mind-reforming experience like LSD/MDMA/Psilocybin is
beneficial to those suffering from debilitating emotional problems. The brain
is incredibly plastic, give it a gateway and proper guidance and you can
achieve results which border upon near-unreproducibility with any other
method.

If it weren't for LSD, I'd have never gotten into lighting research, and the
various (read: most common) hobbies associated with it, nor launched a company
onto the BBC for no-light fodder production on BBC's Countryfile.

They're all just chemicals, like everything else, including ourselves and the
flora which exist within us. Master chemistry and physics, master ourselves.

------
xutopia
There seems to be a lot of anecdotes about mushrooms helping people get out of
a rut. I am glad this is being studied and hope we find some sort of good
findings. Too many people suffer from depression.

~~~
ada1981
Maps.org has funded a number of studies with promising results. We are beyond
anecdote at this point.

Also, we have MDMA in phase 3 clinical trials for PTSD working with the VA.
Exciting times!

~~~
sova
Could you please link to some of the Phase 3 clinical trials, or some info on
them? This is one of my favorite fields and I'm so happy to hear about
progress!

~~~
cnp
[http://www.maps.org/news/posts/6669-fda-and-maps-agree-on-
pr...](http://www.maps.org/news/posts/6669-fda-and-maps-agree-on-protocol-for-
phase-3-trials-of-mdma-assisted-psychotherapy-for-ptsd)

------
cardiffspaceman
This word's use was new and a little puzzling for me.

> Demoralization

More or less the sense that you haven't beaten the problem, just accommodated
it by means of huge inconvenience (very demanding pill regimen, or
chemotherapy)

------
quoquoquo
Psilocybin was better than therapy by any measure. It's transformed my life
positively.

It's definitely not for everyone! In high dosages it can induce feelings of
death. I literally felt like I had died. I had no more ego. I didn't know who
I was or where I was. There was only math, logic and reasons. It was as if the
veils of reality were lifted to reveal what it was: Math. I saw numbers and
formulas everywhere. Then it struck me like a freight train, God IS math, our
life is complex system of math, we are living in the body of God.

I've read the pineal gland arises on the 49th day when the baby is inside the
womb...how the hell did Tibetan monks know this without science _millenias_
ago? The soul is said to enter the body on the 49th day....it's just...science
itself is not enough to explain reality and the universe is what I've come to
accept.

I'm hard knock atheist but Psilocybin made me experience spirituality in a
highly logical and mathematical manner...it's just frighteningly awesome I am
struggling to describe it fully....words can't justify

I realized there was a reason to everything in life. I was here where I was
because of reasons which in turn induced actions. I was terribly addicted to
substances, locked up in my room.

Just taking Psilocybin a few times induced so much positive changes because it
made me experience consciouness on a different world...where I had to physical
presence but only my conciousness without ego.

I'm getting goose bumps thinking about the trip. Not so pleasant was seeing
eyes, lots of eyes, eyes of providence they call it. I realized those eyes
have been watching me all this time and if I didn't turn my life around I
would be in hell.

The aftermath of this trip, an overwhelming peace and reduced anxiety, I
notice I've become way more social and confident, my posture has improved,
I've moved my computer to the living room, I've met new people.

Psilocybin is a drug that will give you answer to all your questions. I reckon
religious texts were written while on it.

~~~
ericmcer
I was a pretty heavy user (1-3 trips a month) for about a year after
graduating high school, and I still take it about once a year now. I disagree
that it has all the answers, psilocybin does not reveal any great truths or
break down the mysteries of the universe. That said I love it and just did a
light trip for the eclipse, it can bring calm, peace, love of nature, love of
self and others to you, but it is not some magic path to god.

~~~
quoquoquo
Different strokes for different folks but heavy usage leads to reduced effects
due to high tolerance. They recommend waiting up to a month if you take large
doses. You are right in that it didn't reveal the mysteries of the universe,
but my own internal universe. I could explain my anxiety, previous bouts of
depression logically once I stopped letting my ego tell me whatever it wants
to see....but it certainly felt like...transcendence of sort...I realized this
is what Buddhism and Tibetans discovered through deep meditation, they were
able to see reality and universe as it is. I'm very interested in these things
now whereas before I only had appreciation for it.

------
fao_
The way it was worded I read that it was intended to _induce_ demoralization,
rather than combat it.

~~~
akuji1993
That's how I read it, too and was like 'Oh, that doesn't sound like a great
research...'

~~~
ishtu
I read it that way too. Maybe it should be of instead of for? Not a native
speaker, just wondering.

~~~
theEXTORTCIST
This is definitely a confusing sentence, especially for a non English speaker.
You can reword the sentence and add something in front (e.g. "The
researchers"). "The researchers are using psilocybin assisted group therapy
for demoralization in long term AIDS survivors."

AIDS surviors have "demoralization in them". The psilocybin assisted group
therapy is being used for that demoralization.

~~~
brepl
> especially for a non English speaker

If you don't speak English, every word will be confusing.

